
My sister absolutely refuses to learn math - ColinWright
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/416226/my-sister-absolutely-refuses-to-learn-math/
======
lazylizard
partly because she has no reason to find the diameter circumference or area of
a circle except to answer the test questions?

